# Chrome trim sucks



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

I hate the chrome trim on my 2011 Sentra 2.0. Only the logo and lettering should be chrome.


----------



## fainegen (Aug 19, 2020)

Sorry for bumping the thread, I also hate chrome trims. Never liked chrome even on wheels.


----------

